# Silent Conversations



## Major Minor (May 30, 2010)

Here is a piece I wrote for Cello, Female Voice and light electronics.

I do use some processing on the sound, capturing notes in delay and/or reverb which may alienate some classical purists, but if that doesn't bother you please give this a listen.

It leans toward the Impressionistic side of things and is minimal, but not necessarily 
Minimal-ist. The key to this piece is when the female voice comes in part way through and the intertwining of that with the Cello.

Hope you enjoy.


----------



## teknoaxe (Apr 17, 2010)

Very Nice. I could definitely relax to this piece (I actually favorited it). If I'm not mistaken, you've got a phasor or flanger in the mix as well? One the Cello?


----------



## Major Minor (May 30, 2010)

On the Cello in the beginning of the piece, yes.
Thanks, glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Earthling (May 21, 2010)

Lovely... but I'd enjoy it more without that heavy phaser on the cello. Reminds me a bit of those Pauline Oliveros/Stuart Dempster drone collaborations in that big cistern in Washington state _Deep Listening_. I like how the texture thins out at the 8:00 mark.

Beautiful photography too, I might add.


----------



## Major Minor (May 30, 2010)

Yeah, I notice that the phasing is more pronounced on the video. I think it was the compression to MP4 format for the video as it is much more subtle on the CD.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I _like_ the phaser effect on the cello. But then, I would. I'm also a sucker for wordless soprano (or female voice or whatever) like this. I subscribed to your channel. Thanks.


----------



## Major Minor (May 30, 2010)

Thank you Weston. 

Looks like we both have a thing for VST's too! ;-)

I also do a sort of European based electronic music in the vein of Klaus Schulze, Tangerine Dream, Ashra, Vangelis, Jarre, Hoenig etc etc. 

What kind of music do you do?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm an illustrator, not a musician. I just love electronic music from Wendy Carlos through all those artists you mention, and progressive rock, and on into modern day electronica, Autechre, and other so called IDM and ambient music.

I do putter with some (not very professional) production software and some VST's. What incredible fun! But that is all it is - just fun. It's a far better mental exercise than watching TV, or even working crossword puzzles.


----------



## Major Minor (May 30, 2010)

Completely agree. I got rid of cable 4 years ago and it was the best move I'd made. So much reclaimed time to be creative rather than passive.


----------

